# Peach Burl Vase With Gilded Foot



## MPeach (Jan 24, 2014)

Peach burl vase 13" x 5" turned 3/16" with silver and gold gilded foot and chemical patina

Reactions: Like 12 | EyeCandy! 4 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow. Haven't seen anything from you in a while but damn you know how to make an entrance! Thats stunning. Beautiful soft finish. Just stunning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 24, 2014)

That's a great shape to show off a pretty piece of wood!


----------



## Norm192 (Jan 25, 2014)

Beautiful wood, beautiful turning


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 25, 2014)

That is very kool.

Ray


----------

